# acento escrito



## hale

Saludos desde Houston.  Por favor perdoneme que no poder usar acentos escritos y otros simbolos del espanol.  

Mi esposa es colombiana y usa las palabras "popo" y "popesar" para "materia fecal" y "defecar" pero no las encuentro en los diccionarios.

Es muy comun usar estas palabras en el mundo hipanoparlante?

Gracias por su ayuda. -- Alan Hale


----------



## ampurdan

En España, lo que las madres dicen a los niños es "caca" y "hacer caca". "Cagar" es equivalente a "to shit".

By the way, would the word in American English be "poo" and "to poo"?


----------



## hale

Thanks!

In American English, we normally would say "poop" and "to poop" as well as "poo-poo" and "to poo-poo" and "doodoo" and "to doodoo" for "feces" and "to defecate."

Frankly, I'm not too sure about the spelling of "doodoo."  It might be "do-do." 

If you doubt something said or written, you could say, "That's a bunch of poo," or "That is poop," comprable to "Esto es mierda."

OK, thanks again! -- Alan Hale


----------



## gisele73

Hola Hale,

En algunos países de América dicen "popó". Tengo una amiga ecuatoriana que dice eso. Pero en el Perú decimos "caca".


----------



## hale

Hola, gisele 73 ~

Es posible que en Peru saben que significa "el popo" aunque no se usan mucho? Por ejemplo, para los colombianos, "la caca" igual es muy comun, pero se considera esta palabra mas vulgar, y "el popo" se considera mas suave, o sea, mas como parte del lenguaje infantil.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda. --  Alan Hale


----------



## gisele73

hale said:
			
		

> Hola, gisele 73 ~
> 
> Es posible que en Peru saben que significa "el popo" aunque no se usan mucho? Por ejemplo, para los colombianos, "la caca" igual es muy comun, pero se considera esta palabra mas vulgar, y "el popo" se considera mas suave, o sea, mas como parte del lenguaje infantil.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda. -- Alan Hale


 
Sí, yo creo que la mayoría en el Perú entendería lo que es "popo", aunque no lo usemos. 
Bueno, alguna gente en el Perú, usa esa palabra para referirse al "trasero". Debe ser porque al trasero nosotros le decimos "poto" (también le decimos trasero, claro) y es una palabra que usan tanto niños como adultos. Pero algunos que no quieren decir la palabra completa, dicen "popó", aunque no es muy común.

Lo mas común para referirnos a "poo", como te dije, es decir "caca", o a veces decimos "caquita", en diminutivo, como que suena más sutil, por así decirlo 

Gisele.


----------



## Fonεtiks

hale said:
			
		

> Mi esposa es colombiana y usa las palabras "popo" y "popesar" para "materia fecal" y "defecar" pero no las encuentro en los diccionarios.
> Es muy comun usar estas palabras en el mundo hipanoparlante?


 
Nunca había oído de la verbalización de "popo" como "popesar"... suena raro. Podría ser "hacer popo" o "hacer popó". Aunque en la sierra peruana dicen "caca" y "cacar" así como "pichi" (orina) y "pichinar".


----------



## gisele73

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Nunca había oído de la verbalización de "popo" como "popesar"... suena raro. Podría ser "hacer popo" o "hacer popó". Aunque en la sierra peruana dicen "caca" y "cacar" así como "pichi" (orina) y "pichinar".


 
No sabía que en la sierra dicen "cacar" i "pichinar", ¡¡¡como verbos!!!!


----------



## Fonεtiks

Sí, qué joyas tenemos en el lenguaje, no?


----------



## hale

Saludos a todos y gracias por compartir sus conocimientos ~

Pues, hice un error en mi primera pregunta en deletrear "poposear".  Tengo pena con Uds.  Disculpenme, por favor.

Yo estaba leyendo los comentarios peruanos a la colombiana anoche y ella me dijo con risa, "Todo es la misma mierda."  Decimos lo mismo en nuestro idioma a veces:  "It's all the same shit."

Interesantemente, al sustituir palabras menos oficiales para "orinar", en Colombia dicen (con el acento en la segunda silaba) "chi-chi" y "hacer chi-chi" y "pipi" (con el acento en la segunda silaba) y - verbo - "hacer pipi".

(Lastima que uno no puede usar los acentos escritos en esta ventana como en Word.)

Otra vez un gran saludo desde Houston.  Les agradezco mucho a Uds. -- Alan Hale


----------



## eric crowder

Alan Is that cos you don´t have a Spanish keyboard?
I bought k/bd from computer shop about $10 US I don´t use my english keyboard anymore. Cos I can switch from language to language.
Dont reply in Spanish at this time cos I am only 2 yr student

rgds


Erc


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Hale, you can write with Word and paste it here after.


----------



## gisele73

Hola Alan 

Nosotros decimos "orinar" que es lo correcto, pero también en tono informal decimos "hacer pila" o "hacer p*i*chi".


----------



## tuvir

En España el verbo es orinar y cagar


----------



## ampurdan

Tuvir, no puedes poner "orinar" y "cagar" en el mismo nivel.

Infantil: "hacer pipi/pipí" y "hacer caca".
Familiar/vulgar: "mear" y "cagar".
Estándar: "orinar" y "defecar".


----------



## hale

Hola, amigos ~

Yo trataba usar Word con "cut and paste" and no puedo.  Al entrar esta ventana, no me da la opcion.
I tried to use Word with "cut and paste" and I cannot.  Upon entering this window, it does not give me the option.

Por favor refiere al adjunto para mas informacion.
Please refer to the attachment for more information.

Hay una pregunta alli de Stella para Gisele.
There is a question there from Stella for Gisele.

Gracias ~ Alan Hale


----------



## ampurdan

Alan, no sé, quizá tengas que esperar a ser miembro (30 posts) para poder cortar y pegar desde otra aplicación.


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Tuvir, no puedes poner "orinar" y "cagar" en el mismo nivel.
> 
> Infantil: "hacer pipi/pipí" y "hacer caca".
> Familiar/vulgar: "mear" y "cagar".
> Estándar: "orinar" y "defecar".


 
Es igual en el Perú, excepto lo de "hacer pipí", que no se usa.

*"Cagar"* también lo usamos con otra connotación, dependiendo del contexto. Por ejemplo si a una chica/o le gusta mucho alguien, decimos *"Está que se caga por él",* o *"se caga por él",* como diciendo que "se muere por él".


----------



## ampurdan

Jajaja, ¿no usáis "está colada/ita por él"?


----------



## gisele73

hale said:
			
		

> Hola, amigos ~
> 
> Yo trataba usar Word con "cut and paste" and no puedo. Al entrar esta ventana, no me da la opcion.
> I tried to use Word with "cut and paste" and I cannot. Upon entering this window, it does not give me the option.
> 
> Por favor refiere al adjunto para mas informacion.
> Please refer to the attachment for more information.
> 
> Hay una pregunta alli de Stella para Gisele.
> There is a question there from Stella for Gisele.
> 
> Gracias ~ Alan Hale


 
Hola Alan,

Mira "conchudo/a" es una jerga que usamos para decir "qué fresco eres" (you're as cool as a cumber"). No es una palabra muy bonita, pero tampoco es una mala palabra.

También se puede decir "qué tal concha".

Por ejemplo:

Si has visto la serie "Seinfeld", el personaje Kramer siempre va a la casa de Jerry, abre el refrigerador y come todo lo que encuentra, sin si quiera pedir. En ese caso podríamos decir que "Kramer es un *conchudo*".

O por ejemplo un hombre que no trabaja, ni si quiera busca trabajo y dice que su esposa lo mantiene porque así tiene que ser, también es un "conchudo".

A veces se puede decir a manera de broma, entre amigos, pero también se puede usar para algo más negativo, como para referirse a alguien que es un sinvergüenza.

Viene de la palabra "concha" que significa "scallops" (vieira) o también en jerga sinigfica "vagina", pero cuando se refiere a eso sí es una mala palabra, una grosería.


Gisele


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Jajaja, ¿no usáis "está colada/ita por él"?


 
No, no usamos eso 

A veces también decimos "se le cae el calzón por él", "está que se le cae el calzón"...jajaja


----------



## hale

Gracias, Gisele, muy amable ~

Leimos su respuesta con mucho inter*e*s.  (Gracias por darme la idea de poner el acento escrito en negrita.)

Me sorprendi*o* ver la palabra "*si quiera*" dividida en dos palabras.  Para trasladar "sin *siquiera* pedir" = "without even asking."  Y "ni *siquiera* busca trabajo" = "and doesn't even look for a job" or "although he is not looking for work" or "although he doesn't seek employment."  

Yo recuerdo escuchando esta palabra en varios usos (cuando estaba viviendo en Sudam*e*rica) y me puso pensar en esto ahora.  Por fin le*i* por completo el Simon and Schuster's International Dictionary English/Spanish Spanish/English (1,600 big pages).  No recuerdo a todo palabra por palabra, pero algunas cosas me pegaban mejor que otras, especialmente cuando me dieron una sorpresa, como en este caso.  Creo que vale la pena leerlo (o cualqiuier diccionario bilingue) si tienes tiempo.  

Por ejemplo, al principio, yo pensaba que "nisiquiera" era una sola palabra!!  Yo estaba en Chile trabajando en construcciones cuando fui a mi cuarto para buscar esta palabra.  Recuerdo bien, hace casi una d*e*cada ya.

Yo recomiendo a todos los estudiantes bilingues que hay que leer su diccionario bilingue.  De hecho es una tarea divertida e inolvidable.

Stellinda me pidi*o* decirle que en M*e*xico, le dicen "guev*o*n" a estos conchudos descarados sinverguenzas que no trabajan.  En ingl*e*s = "lazy bum."

Bueno, Gisele ~  Gracias de nuevo ~ Alan Hale


----------



## gisele73

hale said:
			
		

> Gracias, Gisele, muy amable ~
> 
> Leimos su respuesta con mucho inter*e*s. (Gracias por darme la idea de poner el acento escrito en negrita.)
> 
> Me sorprendi*o* ver la palabra "*si quiera*" dividida en dos palabras. Para trasladar "sin *siquiera* pedir" = "without even asking." Y "ni *siquiera* busca trabajo" = "and doesn't even look for a job" or "although he is not looking for work" or "although he doesn't seek employment."
> 
> Yo recuerdo escuchando esta palabra en varios usos (cuando estaba viviendo en Sudam*e*rica) y me puso pensar en esto ahora. Por fin le*i* por completo el Simon and Schuster's International Dictionary English/Spanish Spanish/English (1,600 big pages). No recuerdo a todo palabra por palabra, pero algunas cosas me pegaban mejor que otras, especialmente cuando me dieron una sorpresa, como en este caso. Creo que vale la pena leerlo (o cualqiuier diccionario bilingue) si tienes tiempo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, al principio, yo pensaba que "nisiquiera" era una sola palabra!! Yo estaba en Chile trabajando en construcciones cuando fui a mi cuarto para buscar esta palabra. Recuerdo bien, hace casi una d*e*cada ya.
> 
> Yo recomiendo a todos los estudiantes bilingues que hay que leer su diccionario bilingue. De hecho es una tarea divertida e inolvidable.
> 
> Stellinda me pidi*o* decirle que en M*e*xico, le dicen "guev*o*n" a estos conchudos descarados sinverguenzas que no trabajan. En ingl*e*s = "lazy bum."
> 
> Bueno, Gisele ~ Gracias de nuevo ~ Alan Hale


 
Hola Alan 

Tienes toda la razón, acabo de darme cuenta que escribí "si quiera" en vez de "siquiera", lo correcto es escribirlo junto; es una sóla palabra; por favor disculpa el error 

En cuanto a lo de "huevón" (es con "h" y viene de la palabra huevo" que significa "egg") en el Perú también lo usamos, pero tiene otro significado, es un insulto y quiere decir algo así como "stupid" o también "as***le", aunque algunas veces se usa entre amigos, como para decir "dude", pero en general es un insulto.

Saludos


----------



## Fonεtiks

conchudo = que tiene una conchaza y la muestra = sinvergüenzísimo


----------



## hale

Thanks for your comments, everyone ~

(Para los que no sepan, estoy usando la *negrita* en vez del acento escrito hasta que me permiten "cut and paste" desde Word en esta ventana.)

Tiene la raz*o*n, Gisele.  "Huev*o*n" y "huevona" son las palabras m*a*s comunes, pero tambi*e*n es correcto con la "g" - "guevon" y "guevona" (oficialmente con la "u" de "bilingue" con los dos puntos en cima).  Yo le*i *que las autoridades del lenguaje tomaron esta decisi*o*n porque el uso de la palabra es tan com*u*n en Chile que los oficiales estaban buscando la forma de hacer esta palabra aceptable en la sociedad.  Ahora en Google: 13,300 referencias a "guevon" y 51,600 a "heuvon".)

Lo que ha dicho de los significados tambi*e*n es verdad.  A veces es un insulto y a veces es un saludo bastante amigable entre buenos amigos.

De hecho, en Chile emplean los siguientes usos, por lo menos (y m*a*s o menos con estos significados, y voy a usar la "h" y no la "g" porque incluso la mayor*i*a de los chilenos, creo, usan la "h" ):

1. huevonear / huevear - actuar como un huev*o*n o bruto o malicioso

2. huevoneo - un grupo de huevones o un mitin de huevones

3. hueveo - un acto est*u*pido, como algo cometido por un huev*o*n

"Qu*e* hueveo!"* = *"Qu*e* desorden!" = "What a mess!"

Yo invito sus comentarios.  Es sumamente interesante, a mi parecer.

Hasta la colombiana me ha dicho, "No sea huev*o*n, idiota!!"

Gracias a todos por escuchar y comentar -- Alan Hale

Eric, I will write you a letter in English if you will tell me the best way I can help out.

Best,
Al


----------



## gisele73

Hola Alan 

También usamos la palabra "huevear" para decir que no estamos haciendo nada, por ejemplo:

-¿Qué estás haciendo?
-Nada, estoy hueveando.

-En la oficina hoy no hay mucho que hacer, es puro hueveo.

He chequeado la RAE para salir de dudas, y la palabra huevón sólo está registrada así, con "h", al parecer con "g" no es aceptado, al menos no todavía.

Gisele


----------



## ElenaofTroy

hale said:
			
		

> Hola, amigos ~
> 
> Yo trataba usar Word con "cut and paste" and no puedo.  Al entrar esta ventana, no me da la opcion.
> I tried to use Word with "cut and paste" and I cannot.  Upon entering this window, it does not give me the option.



Alan, yo tenía el mismo problema pero lo resolví copiando de word y luego pegando aquí por medio de las teclas Alt y v presionadas al mismo tiempo. Espero que esto resuelva tu problema también. 

Iliana


----------



## henapen

tenía el problema también pero ahora he cambiado mi teclado al ''united states international'' y los acentos son fáciles. tengo el sitio web para ayudarte pero no tengo el derecho de ponerlo porque no he ponido 30 mensajes todavía....

pon el ''www'' antes de escribir:

rom.uga.edu/accents/


----------



## diegodbs

henapen said:
			
		

> tenía el problema también pero ahora he cambiado mi teclado al ''united states international'' y los acentos son fáciles. tengo el sitio web para ayudarte pero no tengo el derecho de ponerlo porque no he ponido 30 mensajes todavía....
> 
> pon el ''www'' antes de escribir:
> 
> rom.uga.edu/accents/


 
Hola henapen, "poner" es irregular, el participio es "puesto".
Un saludo.


----------



## henapen

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola henapen, "poner" es irregular, el participio es "puesto".
> Un saludo.



muchas gracias!


----------



## hale

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola Alan
> 
> También usamos la palabra "huevear" para decir que no estamos haciendo nada, por ejemplo:
> 
> -¿Qué estás haciendo?
> -Nada, estoy hueveando.
> 
> -En la oficina hoy no hay mucho que hacer, es puro hueveo.
> 
> He chequeado la RAE para salir de dudas, y la palabra huevón sólo está registrada así, con "h", al parecer con "g" no es aceptado, al menos no todavía.
> 
> Gisele



Gracias, Gisele ~

Yo buscaba "guevon" en el diccionario LaRousse (de 2003) y muestra "guevon" y "guevona" pero indica buscar directamente a "huevon" sin dar el significado.  Muy interesante.  Yo creo que nunca va a desaparecer la palabra "guevon" pero tampoco va a sobrepasar la palabra original.  Yo nunca he escuchado a nadie decir a una chica or mujer que ella es una "huevona."

Bueno, saludos, y le agradezco mucho.  En que parte de Noruega estas? -- Alan


----------



## gisele73

hale said:
			
		

> Gracias, Gisele ~
> 
> Yo buscaba "guevon" en el diccionario LaRousse (de 2003) y muestra "guevon" y "guevona" pero indica buscar directamente a "huevon" sin dar el significado. Muy interesante. Yo creo que nunca va a desaparecer la palabra "guevon" pero tampoco va a sobrepasar la palabra original. Yo nunca he escuchado a nadie decir a una chica or mujer que ella es una "huevona."
> 
> Bueno, saludos, y le agradezco mucho. En que parte de Noruega estas? -- Alan


 
Hola Alan 

Bueno en realidad oír a una mujer decir que es "huevona" no tiene mucho sentido, ya que esa palabra viene de "huevos" (eggs) que hace referencia a los testículos, así que supuestamente sólo se le debería decir huevón a un hombre, pero en realidad también se les dice "huevona(s)" a las mujeres (incluso yo lo he dicho algunas veces ).

Saludos 

P.D. Vivo en Arendal, al sur de Noruega.


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, ¿qué son los "óvulos" sino pequeños huevecillos?


----------



## hale

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, ¿qué son los "óvulos" sino pequeños huevecillos?



Hola y saludos, Ampurdan y Gisele ~

S*i*, correcto, y por la naturaleza casi siempre llevan mas poder que los otros huevos, fortunadamente o desafortunadamente, depende del punto de vista de uno.

~ Alan


----------



## Fernando

Me sumo a la batalla de flores para recordar que tienen OVArios, con la misma raíz.


----------



## gisele73

hale said:
			
		

> Hola y saludos, Ampurdan y Gisele ~
> 
> S*i*, correcto, y por la naturaleza casi siempre llevan mas poder que los otros huevos, *a*fortunadamente o desafortunadamente, depende del punto de vista de uno.
> 
> ~ Alan


 
Sí, ya se me olvidaba que los óvulos también son huevos...pero nunca pensamos en eso cuando usamos la palabra "huevona"


----------



## hale

Hola, Fernando ~

Por favor, explique.  No creo que entiendo bien.

Gracias,
Alan


----------



## hale

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Sí, ya se me olvidaba que los óvulos también son huevos...pero nunca pensamos en eso cuando usamos la palabra "huevona"



Gracias por la ayuda.  Afortunadamente, me ha ayudado mucho.


----------



## typistemilio

¿Y si en vez de usar entonces el sustantivo huevona, empezamos a decirles "ovariona"?  Perdón, es broma, pero sería divertido. ¿Se imaginan?

- Qué está haciendo fulana?
- ¡Pues anda ahí nomás de ovariona en la sala!

Perdón, espero no ofender a nadie.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## Alundra

Yo les suelo llamar "huevarios" (en vez de ovarios)  para la comparación...

Alundra.


----------



## gisele73

typistemilio said:
			
		

> ¿Y si en vez de usar entonces el sustantivo huevona, empezamos a decirles "ovariona"?  Perdón, es broma, pero sería divertido. ¿Se imaginan?
> 
> - Qué está haciendo fulana?
> - ¡Pues anda ahí nomás de ovariona en la sala!
> 
> Perdón, espero no ofender a nadie.
> 
> ¡Saludillos!


 
Jajajaja ...pero "huevona" (ovariona) no se usa para decir que nada de ociosa, sino más bien para decir que es tonta, o como insulto.


----------



## hale

De hecho, yo he escuchado en Chile un hombre llamar a otro hombre "huevona" para aumentar el insulto, de la misma forma de que en Colombia un colombiano suele llamar a otro colombiano "marica" (en vez de "marico") para aumentar el insulto - pero no con tanto enojo, si que para que los otros hombres alrededor se rien.  Y admito que era chistoso escucharlo.  (Yo trabajo en construir oloeductos y gasoductos y no hay mucha formalidad entre los trabajadores.)

Me ocurre pensar que uno puede decir (en broma) que "una huevona" es el hombre que no cree que es un huev*o*n.

Saludos y gracias por los comentarios. Tampoco no quiero ofender a nadie. ~ Alan


----------



## ampurdan

Hale:

"marica" es la forma originaria de la palabra, viene de un diminutivo de María -> Marica, cuyo segundo diminutivo "mariquita" sirve de nombre a un insecto rojo a topos negros que se puede encontrar en muchos jardines del mundo.

El insulto vino de usar un nombre de mujer para un hombre: "marica" y el aumentativo de este, curiosamente, no fue "maricona" sino "maricón" puesto que al fin y al cabo se supone que el insultado conservaba el sexo.

El análogo a huevona es decir maricona.


----------



## ElenaofTroy

Al, ¿probaste ya a copiar en Word y a pegar usando (Alt + v)? Así puedes resolver lo de los acentos aunque en la ventana de opciones no esté pegar.

Por cierto, en México también se usa decirle "huevona" a una mujer floja o desidiosa... ¡aunque es una palabra bastante más dura para una mujer que para un hombre!

Y a las mariquitas (insectos) les decimos aquí catarinas. 
Iliana


----------



## hale

Hola, Iliana ~

Yo he probado varios modos y nada me rinde el acento escrito.

Es verdad que despu*e*s de 30 posts la programaci*o*n le da autom*a*ticamente?

Gracias ~ Al


----------



## ElenaofTroy

hale said:
			
		

> Hola, Iliana ~
> 
> Yo he probado varios modos y nada me rinde el acento escrito.
> 
> Es verdad que despu*e*s de 30 posts la programaci*o*n le da autom*a*ticamente?
> 
> Gracias ~ Al



Realmente no lo sé pero no lo creo... ¡no creo que WR quisiera complicarle la vida a sus nuevos miembros! Además yo no tengo problema con el acento pues mi teclado está en español, pero todavía no puedo pegar textos aquí desde la ventanita que normalmente se abre cuando das un clic con el botón derecho del mouse... ¡y no sé cuántos posts llevo pero son cuando menos 10 veces más que 30!

En fin... tal vez algún moderador nos pueda informar... además hay un espacio aquí para preguntas técnicas, ¿no? 

Espero que lo arregles pronto.

¡Buen día!
Iliana


----------



## hale

Gracias, Iliana ~

Tienes razon, debe ser posible, incluso para nosotos los nuevos miembros. Vamos a ver. Ahora es tiempo pa' irme de la oficina y basta pa' hoy. Tengo contratos que me han puesto confundido y frustrado y no convienen muy bien con una Feliz Navidad.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda y vamos a ver que dicen.  La idea de un nuevo a*n*o (tampoco puedo usar el tilde, pues, perd*o*neme) me llena de esparanzas felices y alegr*i*as sin fin.

Qu*e *tenga buena noche.

~ Alan Hale


----------



## belén

Mira este hilo a ver si te puede ayudar,
Saludos,
Belén


----------



## hale

belen said:
			
		

> Mira este hilo a ver si te puede ayudar,
> Saludos,
> Belen
> 
> Hola, Belen, gracias por escribir.  Estoy tratando usar su ayuda, pero hasta ahora - nada.  Pero no me rindo!
> 
> Si fuera tan f*a*cil como "cut and paste" desde Word, no tendr*i*a ning*u*n problema.  Pero no puedo hacer "paste" en esta ventanita.
> 
> Bueno, vamos a ver que pasa.
> 
> Le voy a avisar.
> 
> Cha*i*to ~
> ~ Al


----------



## hale

belen said:
			
		

> Mira este hilo a ver si te puede ayudar,
> Saludos,
> Belén


Saludos, Belén!

Dígame a mí!  
Tell me about it!

Gracias para ayudarme con este desafío.  
Thanks for helping me with this challenge.

Está trabajando diferentemente de que lo que esperaba.
It is working differently than I thought.

Después de que instalé la última versión del hilo arriba...
After I installed the latest version of the thread above...

...me dió un sistema de que solamente hago el apóstrofe...
...it gave me a system in which I only type the apostrophe...

...y después la letra y me da la letra con el acento escrito.
...and then the letter and it gives me the letter with the written accent.

Ahora estoy tratando aprender la ''!" y la ''?'' invertida, pero está bien.
Now I am trying to learn the inverted "!'' and ''?'', but that's OK.

Tengo fe.  (Tiene el acento escrito la palabra "fe"?
I have faith.  (Does the word "faith" have a written accent [in Spanish]?

Ahora, con la nueva configuración, tengo que teclar la - '' - dos veces para que dármela en la pantalla.
Now, with the new configuration, I have to type the - '' - two times to get it on the screen.

Vamos a ver que pasa.  Le avisaré.
Let's see what happens.  I will let you know.

Gracias de nuevo,
Thanks again,
Alan Hale


----------

